# Redfish Art



## Eric1488 (Nov 2, 2017)

Ron Hickman said:


> I coaxed my artist friend, Nicole Labonte, into drawing a redfish for a sticker. She came through and is offering them through Etsy. They are available in 4" and 5" sizes now but can be done in larger sizes too. They are weatherproof, have a UV protective coating and are super durable in the Florida sun. Here is the Esty link:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/574086...and-5-weatherproof-and?ref=shop_home_active_1
> View attachment 21752


Pretty cool!


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Great design....especially like the mangrove detailing!!


----------

